# Externals editirs not working with LR4???



## wblink (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi,

I get an erro when I choose PSE ar any NIK (updated) software.

Choose "Develope - Photo - Edit in -".


----------



## chris02 (Mar 10, 2012)

I posted a fix I found for this that may help

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...sue-with-LR-4-install-over-existing-LR3/page2


----------



## pAkphOtOgrAphEr (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Willem,

I had the same thing and just decided not to mess around too much and updated the apps from the standalone. Maybe there's a quicker way but at least it works (and updating doesn't take so much time 

Cheers,

pAk


----------



## wblink (Mar 15, 2012)

I did the register fix and it works ok now.


----------



## sleeky44 (Mar 15, 2012)

wblink said:


> I did the register fix and it works ok now.



Hi,  As a newbie to LR, please could you tell me what this 'register fix' is.

Thanks,  Gill


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 16, 2012)

sleeky44 said:


> Hi,  As a newbie to LR, please could you tell me what this 'register fix' is.
> 
> Thanks,  Gill



Welcome to the forums, Gill 

The "Registry Fix" only work on Windows, as a Mac does not have a registry.

The workaround for Macs is to download the trial version of Photoshop CS5 and install it. You don't have to run it, it allows the external edits by just being installed.


			
				Julie Kmoch said:
			
		

> As others have noted, a possible workaround to use until then is to install the trial version of Photoshop CS5 from http://www.adobe.com/downloads/. I realize this is a bit heavy but if you need a faster solution this might be an option for you.


http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lr4_external_editor_failure

Beat


----------



## macjim (Mar 16, 2012)

I can't edit photographs in external software. Silver Efecs Pro and other software programmes are useless at the moment. I understand that Adobe are very aware of this, and other bugs and are working on a fix so we will need to await the 4.1 update. I've tried all the suggested work-arounds to no avail and I don't intend downloading any other Adobe software as suggested, to get it working for the short term so I'll just have await the fix and hope that it works.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 16, 2012)

It might be worthwhile to note that this is one of the Adobe recognized "Hot Issues"


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 17, 2012)

For not so computer savvy Windows users, I've uploaded the file PhotoshopCS5.reg for download. To use it, download it to your desktop, double click it  and when it asks if you trust the source, click "yes" (possibly several  times). 
Beat


----------

